# Barcelona INTERIORS



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

let's take a look at some barcelona interiors as we are used to see only facades. I'll show some gothic interiors, classical and modernism/art nouveau interiors. Enjoy them.

Baró de Quadres palace (modernism/art-nouveau).










Llotja House. Neoclassical XVIIIth century.










Bellesguard house. Gaudi. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Albeniz Palace. 










Cathedral. Gothic.










Santa Maria del Mar. Gothic.



















Casa Milà. Gaudi. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Casa Calvet. Gaudi. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Generalitat Palace. This part from the XVIth century.










Casa Batlló. Gaudi. Modernism/art-nouveau.



















Moja Palace. Neoclassical. XVIIIth century.










Fonda España. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Jesuitas School. Modernism/art-nouveau.










La Paloma "Dance Club". Neoclassical.










Justice Palace. First modernism/art-nouveau.










University of Barcelona. Modernism/neoarabic










Cercle del Liceu. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Escola de Treball. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Casa Macaya. Modernism/art-nouveau










Col.legi d'advocats. 










Delegación del gobierno. Neoclassical. XVIIIth century.










Youth hostel. Modernism/neoarabic










Circulo ecuestre. Modernism/art-nouveau










Dalmases Palace. Baroque. XVIIIth century










Vinçon. Modernism/art-nouveau










Asador de Aranda. Modernism/art-nouveau










Casa de la lactància. Modernism/art-nouveau



















Govern central. Modernism/art-nouveau










episcopal Palace. Baroque interior. XVIIIth century










Ajuntament. Gothic. XIVth century










Casa Vicenç. Gaudi. Modernism/art-nouveau



















Sant Pau hospital. Modernism/art-nouveau










Asia House. Modernism/art-nouveau




























March Palace. Neoclassical. XVIIth century










Lloctinent Palace. XVIth century.










Liceu Opera House. Original XIXth century but rebuilt in the 90's 




























Music Palace. Modernism/art-nouveau.










Casa de la Cirugia. Neoclassical. XVIIth century










Casa Lleo Morera. Modernism/art-nouveau










Escola de Turisme. Modernism/art-nouveau










Unknown building. Modernism/art-nouveau


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh, jeahhh.... this is soo rich. We have a lot of such interiors here as well, but less rich and in worse condition than these. Thanks, this is very interesting thread!


----------



## liverpolitan (Oct 19, 2004)

Splendid thread! Thanks for posting all of this. I have never seen a picture of the Escola de Treball before, I had never heard of it and had no idea it existed. I would love to see it in person, can members of the public visit it?


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

Very unique just like Barcelona!


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

awesome thread !!


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Simply Amazing !!

kay:


----------



## Mr Sagrera (Oct 22, 2003)

Beautiful pictures Gabe, without question one of the best photographers of the Spanish forum


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW !! Amazing, thanks for the photos.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Incredible :uh:


----------



## Bent (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! I don't have words... :drool:


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

Marevellous!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

:eek2::eek2:
Wonderful interiors!!
:drool::drool:
Thanks Gabe!
:wink2:


----------

